# Jules Just Arrived!



## Jules the V (May 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to share our bundle of joy with all of you, Jules. I have been on this site a lot in the past twp weeks and learned a great deal of valuable information. THANK YOU TO ALL IN ADVANCE for the months of good advice I will surely receive coming up.

We brought home our Vizsla last night (Tues) at around 8:30pm. She was from a litter of 7 pups, and when we got there to meet them there were 2 boys and 2 girls, but we had already decided on a girl.

Jules was born March.04 2009, which makes her about 2 1/2 months old. I'm happy to say that she is doing just GREAT!!!!

We had a crate all set up for her, with food and toys, and a puppy pen surrounding the crate so she could come and go from it as she pleased. She was in it and chewing on her bully stick within 2 mins of getting in the pen! I really thought we would have more trouble getting her to like the crate! I even shut the door while we were still in the room for about 10-15 mins, and she could care less!

We set our alarm clocks for multiple times throughout the night to get into a bit of a routine, but she woke us up each time before the alarm rang, sayin "I Gotta PEE guys!". She was great again, jumped into her harness, attached a leash, and walked her out to her pee spot. Within 5 mins, I was back inside (no play time or goofin off) and in her crate. This was the only time that she decided to see if she can use those beautiful puppy features as weapons of mental distruction. She would cry for about 10-15 mins trying to get us outta bed to cuddle her or let her out of the crate. We took everyones advice and just stayed strong, and she quieted down quite quickly.

We only had to let her out 3 times throughout the night for pee, and right back in the crate. Now she is in her crate, happily lounging with the door open, she just loves that thing (thank god).

Our concern was that we want her to be as accident free as possible, and happy to be by herself (haha, ya right. At least we don't want her terrrified!). So we only really have one question at the moment. When is it ok to bring her outside of her pen to play (supervised) or to let her jump up on the couch with us and nap? We just don't want to undo any of her crate training associating the COUCH with bedtime instead of the BED. Just wondering any other tips anyone cares to give. Especially treats! We bought some to train Jules with, liver treats I believe, but she is not interested at all.

Anyways, I love the site, and the people are great. I'll post some pics for everyone.

Lots of puppy love!
Derek & Nicole

P.S. In case pics don't load, here are the links:
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/5818/349j.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8055/344.jpg


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

thats a fine looking dog you have.So now its time to get ready for the oohs and ahhs ,everyone is going to comment on what a beautiful dog you have. so get used to it.As far as your training goes what ever works for your dog its as different as each and every vizsla.you will figure it out.A good rule of thumb is if you have time for your dog then let it out.Good Luck...Duke and Rileys dad


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi ,
She is gorgeous. Just over a year ago we brought our 9 week old boy home. So after 14 months, I still don't have it all figured out but here is some good things I've learned.


[li]keep it up with the crate -before you know it you will all be sleeping through thenight
let sleeping dog lie - in the crate that is, but you can not have enough lap cuddling...Vizslas , contrary to their full grown size , are lap dogs, so personally I think it is good to nurture that. I love it when Blaze climbs up on my lap in the lazy boy!

[li][/li]
[li][/li]
she will learn soon enough that when you put her in the crate and say," goodbye I'll be back!", that you will be back, and she will be happy in her crate. I always felt that besides the fear that he would chew my couch when I left him, the crate time meant he felt safe. If outside the crate in an empty house I thought he would be wandering aimlessly looking for us.
finally, don't worry about a few messes. Potty training takes time and it is unrealistic to expect a perfect record. Just invest in those wipes! Not ammonia based that is. I made the same mistake!!!
Have fun!!![/li]

[li][/li]


----------



## Jules the V (May 20, 2009)

OK well night two is over! We made a few mistakes as new parents and have learned from them. Last night after a puppy-nap, we were just about to take jules outside for her pee, when our neighbor noticed her, and asked to see that cutie (like you said, it's gonna happen a lot!). So we let them pet her for a minute or two, and then left to go do her business. We made the mistake of putting her down for two seconds in her play pen, in order to gather the leash and sweater, and she decided that it was pee time (she'd had enough of our dilly dallying!). No biggie, our fault not hers. So I immediately took her outside to see if she wanted to pee some more. Nicole took care of wiping up the mess, as it leaked through the blanket a bit onto our hard wood floors. I come back in with the puppy, and put her in her play pen. Jules sniffs the perimeter and pee's almost immediately! What the heck!

Again, same routine, out to the yard "you pee outside! Yes good girl pees outside" (biting my tongue as I say it!). Jules squats (probably just to fake me out), all done, no play time, and we go inside. By this time Nicole has cleaned the floor again (bless her soul) and puppy goes in the pen, this time we sat in there with her. Put Jules down, does a perimeter sniff, and pees again! 

Again, same routine (see above haha) and back inside, pees AGAIN!!\

Ok we must be doing something wrong here, we'vve only had her for 2 days, but we knew this was way outta character for her. Did a quick google search (Always a help), and found out what our mistake was! Nicole was using Lysol to clean the floors, and lysol is ammonium based cleaner. I'm sure most of you proud veteran parents are laughing at us by this time in the post but we had no idea. Then it hit us like a ton of bricks! It's like we've been marking her very own house with another urine scent! How terrible that must have been for her, every time she returns to her play area, it's marked again!

Big slap to both our forheads, but a good learning experience. Got a good 50/50 solution of vinegar and water, and scrubbed it down REAALLY good. She came back from going pee outside (poor girl probably had nothing left after all that marking!) and we put her in her crate for bedtime (all these pees took up about an hour or two time.). She was good from this point in thankfully, and we certainly learned OUR lesson. 

I'm just glad I didn't get frustrated and give her trouble for it, because it was clearly our fault.

Cheers, hope you enjoyed the follies of parenting 

-Derek & Nicole


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

good times ...there is a learning curve and she will teach you.Class is always in session so stay alert.It is a two way street your dog will teach you and you your dog.Have fun


----------



## tyler1998 (May 9, 2009)

Derek & Nicole,

Thanks for the story! Keep them comming, it's a lot of help.

Jason


----------



## Jules the V (May 20, 2009)

Day 3 post:

What a great night we had!
Yesterday Jules had quite a lot of play time. She spent the day with Nicole out and about in the car and doing errands (mostly visiting and flaunting her!). When I got home from work we played in the yard for a good hour as it was nice and sunny. Jules got to spend some more time with Zoey, the golden retriever that is owned by our friends who rent the suite below us. Zoey is MORE THAN EXCITED to have a new friend to play with out in our big fenced yard! Zoey’s about 2 years old, and loves to run around playing “lunge and chase”. I thought all the excitement and size of the dog would be too much for Jules, but yesterday they were running back and forth chasing each other, and any time Zoey would be charging too fast or too excitedly, Jules would just roll over on her back. As soon as Zoey turned her head, Jules’ little feet were struggling to catch grip as she would chase after Zoey again. This would continue for about a good hour. I think (hope) Zoey will be a great companion to tire each other out when in the yard together. Also, Zoey is such a gentle girl, Jules was chewing and pulling (quite hard!) on Zoeys tail and fur for about 15 mins while Zoey just chewed on her stick and didn’t care. There was even a point where they both chewed on opposite ends of the same stick! How cute! I really hope that they will become the best of friends. And Zoey is quite well trained and I’m hoping Jules will pick up on some of that.
At bedtime, Jules went right into her crate with no fussing at all (pretty tired out) and we went to bed about an hour later. She woke up once during the night only, to let us know she needs to go out, and other than that we slept great! 
When I woke up for work, let her out for a pee, and put her back in her crate… she doesn’t like this much as she’s not used to being woken up, and then put back only to watch me walk around the house to get ready. Nicole says that when I leave for work, she quiets down about 5 mins later, she just wants to be with me when I’m there. And Nicole was happy to report that we missed puppy breakfast because both of them slept in till 9:30! (this is of course after I left at 8am).
I am SO IN LOVE with Jules, and everything she does. This dog has brought so much happiness to me in the last couple days, and I already thought I was a pretty happy guy.

Hope you enjoyed the update!
Cheers,
Derek & Nicole

P.S. We're in B.C Canada, and I just thought I'd toss it out there in case anyone else lives around the area.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's a tip that will speed things up later on.

Every time you take her outside to pee tell her "BE QUICK" and then "GOOD GIRL" as soon as she goes. After a while you will be able to get her to pee on que (if she needs to). This is real handy at night when its cold outside and you want the dog to get it over and done with so you can both go back inside. Or if your on a road trip and you need to stop somewhere.

I only let my V on the couch when I let her. She never gets to stay on there when I get off. Otherwise she has her own mat that can be moved around the house. Everyone has different expectations on how to live with a dog inside their house. But the more rope you give a V the more they will take. You've probably heard the saying give an inch, take a mile. With a V its more like give an inch, take 6 miles. And its hard not to give in; their just so **** cute.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree everyone has different expectations of their dog and what they allow them to do.With the two I have to allow a little leway with one or the other as far as being on the funiture ...not everyone can be next to dady at the same time.so I keep the small couch covered for them with a big fluffy blanket,it is their space.I dont have to worry about what they are doing when I am not in the room because for the most part they are in the room where i am or outside.Speaking of outside I went for a car ride yesterday two people commented on how good they looked and scores of others were pointing telling their kids to look at the pretty puppy.hey what kind of dog is that ...and so on and so on well it is summer now do you think I should get them some nice sunglasses and a glod necklace,maybee they could pick up some fine bitch at the locale dog hang out. good luck with the training


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds like you're off to a great start! And she is adorable. Nice work on the crate training. 

Sounds like Jules is just like any other V....playful with other dogs! My 18 month male still initiates play with the infamous play bow and still plays like a puppy. It's so fun to watch. How great she has a sweet companion. 

Also wanted to add there's a great clean-up solution called Nature's Miracle that's not ammonia based. But sounds like the water and vinegar works for you too!

Good luck!


----------

